# Again!! What should I do ASAP!!!!!!



## thelostman (Oct 24, 2012)

I caught my wife texing another guylat 2 weeks ago... She says they were just freinds that they met at work... Huge fight, but she apoligized, and we're taking it day by day... I say a tex tonight from an old female freind if hers. She said she'd tex her in the morning... I had a bad feeling, and looked up the number when she went to sleep! Same GUY!!!! he texed her 'hey" the whole convo is ereased... Do I wake her up, or not???????? Please any advice ASAP!!!!! or even call me..... I spazing out right now Looking at her, and my daughter.... Im really confused... I texed the guy" He finally went to sleep", and " can we meet up tonight" waiting for a rfesponce, but I know hes sleep...... please give insight


----------



## thelostman (Oct 24, 2012)

i feel like throwing up?????? im so sick right now. why do woman break mens heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay strong thelostman , 180 doesn't suggest to sent fake texts to OM , that may drive her away more and more .


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Lostman,

Cool

Firm

Dispassionate

"I'm not ok with you texting that guy"

"I'm really not ok with you texting him after you said you'd broken off contact"

Do not allow her to divert the discussion to whether you "trust" her. She's already proven that you shouldn't.


----------



## thelostman (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys... She actually woke up while I was on the sight. I asked her over, and over if she's been texing him, and she swore she wasn't. Then I let her know she was busted, and she was shocked. She said she only texed him once after I caught her 2weeks ago. She told him she was sorry to put him in the middle of us, and that was it. She said she hasn't tex him since. So he was the one that texed her, and when I went to sleep she didn't respond only deleted his tex. She was tempted to reply, but swears she didn't. The problem is she hid his number the first night under a females name! I believed her, and let her know I'm really hurt by that. I also said I was happy that she didn't respond. We were together all day yesterday. She seems like age wants to try to fix things. She said she's suprised I'm still around after everything, and she loves me for that. I got drunk,and professed my love like an idiot! I wonder if she's using me as a plan B?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thelostman (Oct 24, 2012)

She told him not to tex her anymore! I didn't see any trounce from him all day yesterday. I asked her to change her number that she's had for 8-9 years. Is that bad, or do I let her keep the sane one. I know she could remember his, but age says she doesn't. If we're working on us I don't won't him able to reach out to her like 2 nights ago... Advice....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Man, your post actually brought light to me. Our old phone had "scarlett" on there twice... I was curious but never thought that she could've added someone else's number with "scarlett" on there just in case I'd see. 

What a fool. Man, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Let me say this... sit down... take a few deep breathes and read this carefully... You are about to get on a roller coast of every emotion thinkable. You're going to get hurt, confused and all those other nasty things and sometimes all at the same time. 

I pray and hope things don't get that far with you. I hope your situation improves dramatically because we get tired of seeing new people here... 

We're here for you. Just keep posting, I know it makes you feel better. 

Good luck.


----------

